# What is your favourite RAID level?



## HN-Matt (Jul 16, 2015)

You can view the different levels and their various pros and cons @ http://www.ibeast.com/content/tools/raidcalc/raidcalc.asp


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2015)

I like RAID 10. Performance boost via striping and redundancy via mirroring. It's the best of both worlds.

And... I never knew RAID levels had nicknames like that?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 16, 2015)

This is hilarious.

@Tyler: Just in case you didn't get the joke.  Raid is also the name of a product to treat insect infestation.  Or just to kill insects in general.  

Growing up we once had a problem with ants.  

https://youtu.be/iUC6ttHEdF4?t=1m46s

Used Raid.  They were never a problem again.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 16, 2015)

I vote for the RAID wasp foam stuff, if you spray it on spiders they basically just melt right when it comes in contact (I'm not sick in the head, I just really really really dislike spiders, not to mention my daughter and I have never been stung by a wasp/hornet/bee so I don't know if we're allergic to them so I keep a can of this in my house in Florida to get rid of the nests/hives).


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a problem with ants recently so I found this topic rather amusing  ^_^ 

I exterminated them with Myrr D from Bayer Garden...some folks said I'd have quite the challenge getting rid of these fire ants, but luckily they have never come back after my "treatment" for them.

The crux? Well, they were inside my house and fire ants love electronics. So I had no choice but to exterminate them before they exterminated all my electrical devices  :blush:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> @Tyler: Just in case you didn't get the joke.  Raid is also the name of a product to treat insect infestation.  Or just to kill insects in general.
> 
> Growing up we once had a problem with ants.
> 
> ...


Well, it's time I go outside more...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 16, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Well, it's time I go outside more...


Haha that's hilarious.

Not a problem man just be glad that means you never had a major problem with bugs in your home.  It's pretty disgusting and definitely unpleasant.  Raid takes care of it so quickly and easily that it's absolutely insane.  

Also Raid I believe also makes Mosquito repellent.  That thing's a lifesaver when you're camping (Grew up next to the Rocky Mountains.  Loved camping in the mountains.  Hated the mosquitos...  Dusk is the worst when all the insects are out and about.  )


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 16, 2015)

traditional way of slapping mosquitoes is still the best. Won't trust these chemicals for sure.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 16, 2015)

Raid is bad for the environment. Use your mouth to kill them instead. Just say no to insecticide, say yes to entomophagy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euTBQOrpOmM



> I had a problem with ants recently


Next time make a salad instead of reaching for the insecticide.


_disclaimer: I'm a vegetarian so I have a valid excuse for not following my own bug eating advice._


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> _disclaimer: I'm a vegetarian so I have a valid excuse for not following my own bug eating advice._


There's always a catch!


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> _disclaimer: I'm a vegetarian so I have a valid excuse for not following my own bug eating advice._


Glad to see more fellow veg heads.

Kill ants with Borax concoction:

http://boraxantkiller.com/step-by-step-instructions/

People claim Splenda does ants in too... Haven't tried it, won't buy it.

Me, I prefer fire.   Have fire ants, kill the SOBs with a nice propane torch.  Pfft fire ain't nothing.  Just don't go torching in your house.     

Got torn up feet a few weeks back by ant mounds I didn't notice...  Now they have been sent to ant heaven .. the whole colony.

I like the bait traps that smell like peanut butter...  do real good indoors.   There are liquid yard stakes too.  Just trying those now since torch isn't always best use of my time.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 17, 2015)

lol, please put down the flame-thrower @drmike

I don't like killing anything. When I find bugs in my house, I usually try to gently put them back outside. Furthermore,


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

RAIDZ1 (At least at home)


For boxes with actual RAID though I tend to go RAID10


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 18, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> traditional way of slapping mosquitoes is still the best. Won't trust these chemicals for sure.


 Trust? What would that have to do with it? If circumstances have reached 'bug infestation' I'm not sure the 'ol slapping tradition would be of much help.



Tyler said:


> And... I never knew RAID levels had nicknames like that?


My dad grew up on a farm and we used to go out there with family, so I'm familiar with RAID products. Do y'all live in sterilized cloud mansions or something?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 18, 2015)

Not a fan of Raid, so I use Spectracide usually.


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

RAID Earthblends Ant & Spider Bug Killer


----------



## VisionGroup (Oct 9, 2015)

raid 10 all the way!!!


----------

